
The ‘Old Dogs’ Who Build Apple Products - unix_fan
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/the-old-dogs-who-build-apple-products
======
unix_fan
Apple depends on Asian factories to build its devices. But it also relies on
people like Mike Janicek, part of a vanishing breed of American experts in
metalworking, machine tooling and other aspects of manufacturing

